# Dual Gigabit Lan



## alracer (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi!
I just purchased a new Asus Maximus Formula and has a Dual Gigabit Lan on it. (This is my first rig that I am mounting). 
My question= Do I really need a router to use the other computer, for the kids, like internet surfing or play games in Lan? I read somewhere that I could use my Asus with dual...as a router and feed the other one.

If yes, do I need a crossover cable or just a straight one?
I downloaded the manual of my motherboard(that I am going to have friday) but nothing is said on that.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 6, 2008)

you can, but honestly, if you get an openWRT compatible router, and then install openWRT + X-Wrt on it, you will get alot of really awesome features things that *really* help

that having been said, yeah man, you can use windowsXP "internet connection shareing" guessing you have winxp?

nice motherboard btw


----------



## alracer (Feb 7, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> you can, but honestly, if you get an openWRT compatible router, and then install openWRT + X-Wrt on it, you will get alot of really awesome features things that *really* help
> 
> that having been said, yeah man, you can use windowsXP "internet connection shareing" guessing you have winxp?
> 
> nice motherboard btw



Thanks for the reply and for the mobo compliment
Yes, I have XP.
I don't know anything on network and router and english is not my first language
What do you mean by WRT and X-WRT? Is it wired router and crossover wire?
What do you mean by "awesome features"? What are they?

BTW, I bought this -Maximus Formula with the CPU E2160 to overclock to 3GHZ and be
                            ready to upgrade in a near future
                          -Palit HD3870
                          -Seagate 250Ghz 16M cache U150 SATA2
                          -PSU OCZ 700watt Game XStream SLI
                          -Case Antec Nine-Hundred
                          -Patriot DDR2 6400 2x1GB
My choices are coming from all the research I did on the web and especially here on the forum. So I want to thank all of you here for the sharing of knowledgeVery appreciate
Merci beaucoup
Coming from an Athlon64 3400+ with a cheap ECS board and ATI X850Pro upgrade to platinum (credit to Techpowerup that helped me)


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 8, 2008)

openWRT is an OS for some routers, its a really great little linux distrobution

X-Wrt is a web interface for openWRT that in my opinion is really easy to figure out, and good.

as for features, openWRT has far too many packages to list or even begin to, but your looking at everything from IRC tools, to p2p tools [torrent, etc] anything you could possibly ever need internet related practicly, if thats not your thing, then its an option for someday if you ever need anything plus, openWRT has never crashed on me, not 1 single time. never slow down, never needed a reboot from being improperly coded, nothing ever, not with 1 heavy network user, not with 50 users [literly.]

btw, my router is a linksys WRT54G v2.0

running openWRT white russian 0.9, and the latest daily build of x-wrt


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes you can run a cable from your modem to your computer than a crossover from your computer to the other computer.  You will need to bridge the two connections and it should work then.  However modems are always nice in case you get a laptop, or someone comes over and needs to get on the web, or you get another computer etc etc


----------



## =ICUS=GotMilk (Mar 2, 2008)

kwchang007 said:


> Yes you can run a cable from your modem to your computer than a crossover from your computer to the other computer.  You will need to bridge the two connections and it should work then.  However modems are always nice in case you get a laptop, or someone comes over and needs to get on the web, or you get another computer etc etc



Hi I also have the same motherboard and similar question !!
can I connect a wireless router to the second LAN port instead of another PC. So that I could connect other PC's and gaming counsels " SOMETHING LIKE THE PICTURE BELOW "


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 3, 2008)

=ICUS=GotMilk said:


> Hi I also have the same motherboard and similar question !!
> can I connect a wireless router to the second LAN port instead of another PC. So that I could connect other PC's and gaming counsels " SOMETHING LIKE THE PICTURE BELOW "



Idk, probably but don't take my word for it.  I would recommend connecting the internet to the router than connecting all of them to the router.


----------



## alracer (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you everybody for your answers!
In my opinion, yes you can put your router after your first computer and route to the second one. I say yes, cause now, I run directly from the modem IN my computer and go out from my second LAN and go to my second computer, WITH a *regular* RJ45 cable and NOT crossover!And the nice thing too is that there is a little program with Asus Maximus Formula (AI Link) that give you the possibility to exchange files from and to the computer of your choice at the speed of 1000MB if you have the cable CAT6 and another Gigabyte Lan on you other computer. You will have to make the update on that little program cause the first time, I was loosing my IP adresses and had to reset my modem every time. After the update, no problem.
This Maximus Formula is the best MOBO that I had and look so nice, especially with my Antec Nine Hundred with the blue neon


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2008)

Just FYI, you need to use a crossover cable anytime you connect similar devices.  PC to PC, switch to switch, etc.  If they're virtually the same, then you need a crossover.


----------



## alracer (Mar 5, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Just FYI, you need to use a crossover cable anytime you connect similar devices.  PC to PC, switch to switch, etc.  If they're virtually the same, then you need a crossover.



Yes I know but, If you read my post carefully, I am talking about the little soft AI Link that do the job to exchange files. Internet works and If I want to play in Lan with my son, no prob,  but I am the one that have to host the other compu cannot. 
There is a virtual Lan soft that come with it too but, again no explanation how it works. Anyway, I don't know much about those things but It works here like I need


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2008)

According to the first post you made, there was some question as to what kind of cable was needed.  I was answering that question, and was trying to do it in a way to make it easy to remember.  I just missed the post before mine, that's all 

The idea behind the crossover cable is that the transmit and receive wires are flipped from one end to the other.  Normally, the switch (or hub, router, etc.) does the flip for you.  Since there isn't a device between the two PC's, a crossover cable was needed.


----------



## =ICUS=GotMilk (Mar 7, 2008)

alracer said:


> Thank you everybody for your answers!
> In my opinion, yes you can put your router after your first computer and route to the second one. I say yes, cause now, I run directly from the modem IN my computer and go out from my second LAN and go to my second computer, WITH a *regular* RJ45 cable and NOT crossover!And the nice thing too is that there is a little program with Asus Maximus Formula (AI Link) that give you the possibility to exchange files from and to the computer of your choice at the speed of 1000MB if you have the cable CAT6 and another Gigabyte Lan on you other computer. You will have to make the update on that little program cause the first time, I was loosing my IP adresses and had to reset my modem every time. After the update, no problem.
> This Maximus Formula is the best MOBO that I had and look so nice, especially with my Antec Nine Hundred with the blue neon



* I have the same motherboard, can you tell me how did you get your second LAN working?
 are both computers working using a single Internet connection.*


----------

